# Electric convection oven hood



## chris kennedy (May 30, 2012)

I am looking for the exception for convection ovens that says a hood is not required.

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (May 30, 2012)

If it's above a "commercial cooking appliance", and the exceptions of 507.1 do not apply, then 507.2 does. Hood required.


----------



## Dennis (May 30, 2012)

Is this a residence?  I don't believe a hood is required in a residence but hell I am just an EC


----------



## cda (May 30, 2012)

What edition of imc are you using???


----------



## fatboy (May 30, 2012)

It is posted in the Commercial Mechanical Code forum, so I based my answer on that.


----------



## klarenbeek (May 30, 2012)

2009 IMC section 507.2.2--this is new to the 2009 edition, so it does not apply to erlier editions--allows electric only appliances that would normally be under a type II hood to have no hood as long as the extra heat and moisture loads are accounted for in the HVAC system. In addition, for each appliance not under a hood, 100 sq. ft. is added to the floor area required to be ventilated in the kitchen per section 403.3.  Gas appliances still require a hood under any circumstances to remove products of combustion.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 30, 2012)

Thanks all...

except Dennis...


----------



## Moscow (May 30, 2012)

I always look at the spec's for the oven. some require a hood and some don't as long as it is vented to the specs. I always look to make sure the HVAC system is able to handle the extra heat and moister.

Justin


----------



## Dennis (May 30, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Thanks all...except Dennis...


I'm just not as sharp as the others.


----------



## Anna Connibere (Jul 6, 2012)

I like it.


----------

